# The 411 on Glendora mountain rd.



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

Leaving Clovis CA on Tuesday for Borrego Springs to meet another group of riders there. I wanted to break up the drive by stopping in Gledora for a ride up GMR. I found a loop on Bikely that takes GMR to other roads that cut over to hwy 39 then back down to Sierra Madre rd . The 2 questions that I have are 1) What is a good place to park in town on or near that route? and 2) What is riding Sierra Madre rd. like? I looked at parts of it on Google street view and it looks pretty narrow but I didn't see much traffic. Any other Info or suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The two best parking lots are at two different locations right on the route. One is right on 39 as it go into the canyon across from the ranger station where the river bike path ends. The other is a dirt lot on the left side of GMR just past the firestation overlooking the drainage. Sierra Madre Rd from the 39 to GMR is mostly uphill on a false flat with some rollars along the way. At times it is narrow road going through the new housing above Azusa but it widens alot in Glendora with a bike lane in sections. Just do not run the stop signs or signals as cops love get cyclists along that road. There is not usually much traffic unless its rush hours or school is starting/ending for the day. Downtown Azusa or Glendora is just south from Sierra Madre Rd.
Most of the loop is remote. Going down the back side of GMR towards east fork is very windy with blind curves and rocks in the road to watch out for at times. There is snack shack along East Fork Rd. in RV camground area the road goes through on the right on a bend heading west. The headwind can be bad going down the canyon on 39 in the afternoon. Plan for a few hours to do the loop. It is moderate to hard depending on your fitness but very scenic. It is popluar loop and odds are you should see some other cyclists.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^^ What he said but I wouldnt advise on parking on Glendora Mountain rd. There has been a string of break in's along the road and during the week is a perfect time for a thief to do it. If anything,park somewhere on Sierra Madre where there is far more traffic. The is a park on Sierra Madre just east of Azusa Canyon Rd. Pioneer Park. You can start there,get all the climbing out of the way and after dropping Hwy 39 your car will be at the bottom waiting for you. Enjoy the ride. 

My Strava loop
Bike Ride Profile | GMR to 39 01/02/2012 near Covina | Times and Records | Strava


----------

